# Intel 4965AGN + WEP

## shyce

What I'm trying to do is get my wireless ap (WEP Key: 028B01585A // SSID: Aeon) working with my Intel 4965AGN wireless card, and preferably have the wireless light come on in the front. So far, after hours of searching google and these forums, I have multiple fragments of what I should know.

Here is what I've found out:

Build/Kernel: 2.6.23-gentoo-r8

Tools Needed: mac80211, wireless-tools (wep-not wpa), iwlwifi, build-essential??, linux-source??

See my frusteration below. Any help would be amazing, thanks guys.

lspci

```
06:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection (rev 61)
```

ifconfig

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1A:80:48:9E:96  

          inet addr:192.168.0.66  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21a:80ff:fe48:9e96/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:39638 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:23996 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:55150892 (52.5 Mb)  TX bytes:2407348 (2.2 Mb)

          Interrupt:17 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

emerge iwlwifi

```
Calculating dependencies /

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "net-wireless/iwlwifi" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-wireless/iwlwifi-1.2.23 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Saleem Abdulrasool <compnerd@gentoo.org> (10 Jul 2007)

# Masking for testing (still not a drop in replacement for ipw3945)

- net-wireless/iwlwifi-1.2.22 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- net-wireless/iwlwifi-1.1.21-r1 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

make patch_kernel (/home/shyce/Desktop/Downloads/mac80211-10.0.4)

```
Kernel Makefile not found at '/lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r8/source/'

If patch or script failed, check pre/ and post/ for current stage.

make: *** [compatible/modified] Error 1

```

make menuconfig (/lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r :Cool: 

```
make: *** No rule to make target `menuconfig'.  Stop.

```

----------

## swimmer

First of all don't show your key in the public  :Wink: 

Then unmask iwlwifi with 

```
echo "net-wireless/iwlwifi ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "net-wireless/iwlwifi +ipw4965 -ipw3945" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

After that you can emerge iwlwifi + iwl4965 ...

HTH

swimmerLast edited by swimmer on Sat Apr 26, 2008 12:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dagger

1) iwlwifi driver is included in linux kernel since 2.6.24. It's a good idea to give it a try (works perfectly here)

2) WEP is dead. use WPA

3) iwlwifi driver does not support led (yet)

----------

## shyce

 *Dagger wrote:*   

> 1) iwlwifi driver is included in linux kernel since 2.6.24. It's a good idea to give it a try (works perfectly here)
> 
> 2) WEP is dead. use WPA
> 
> 3) iwlwifi driver does not support led (yet)

 

How do I edit the kernel in make menuconfig if I don't have the original kernel source? I think I only have headers? I use WEP because my dad's wireless card in his desktop doesn't support WPA.

----------

## shyce

 *swimmer wrote:*   

> First of all don't show your key in the public 
> 
> Then unmask iwlwifi with 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

That code doesn't work line-for-line in terminal? Do I have to save it in a *.sh and run it? I'm really kind of new to linux.

----------

## swimmer

 *shyce wrote:*   

>  *swimmer wrote:*   [...]
> 
> ```
> echo "net-wireless/iwlwifi ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> 
> ...

 

Did you try it? Why does it not work? What are the errors that you get?

Did you have a look at The Handbook already? It's quite helpful in many ways  :Wink: 

Greetz

swimmer

----------

